
How Not to Make Coffee - twic
https://adequateman.deadspin.com/how-not-to-make-coffee-1820399614
======
Finnucane
The only positive thing I can say about a Keurig machine is that it is better
than a Flavia machine, which is the Worst Coffee Thing ever.

I've got an electric kettle and one of those plastic Melitta filter holders
that sit on top of the coffee cup. Costs me altogether maybe $25 and works
great.

